
Tesla cloud resources are hacked to run cryptocurrency-mining malware - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/02/tesla-cloud-resources-are-hacked-to-run-cryptocurrency-mining-malware/
======
omarforgotpwd
In the post crypto currency world, your bug bounty needs to be larger than the
profits from simply exploiting the vulnerability and mining on your hardware
without your permission.

